# (CA) MH BLM. Black, Chocolate factored. Great looking Boy



## cntanderson (Mar 9, 2012)

Northern CA, Master titled Black Lab for Stud. 80lbs, great looks and pedigree. See more at http://topdogretrievers.com/Newt.html


----------

